# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS v0.0.39

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Martech RCD AMS v0.0.39* *Martech RCD AMS v0.0.39 *   *Latest Update :*   *- Alfa Romeo, 940 Low Plus, 7 647 302 316, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Opel, CC 20, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- CQ-MM8670TA, Honda, 93c46 by Matsu****a 
- Fiat, Ducato CC, 7 643 319 316, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
- EMP 310G RDS MP3, M85003D102, 95010 by Hyundai 
- VW, ME-7H3311WB-04, 1JM 035 157 AM, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Peugeot, PSARCD111-01, RD3-01, 24c32 by VDO 
- VW, RCD 500 BVX, 7 646 288 360, 1K0 035 195D, 95640 by Blaupunkt*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
Martech Team.*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ayoub567

merci

----------

